# Female 25, Married College Student



## Siren114 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was just recently diagnosed with IBS-D. I had to drop out of college this past semester and re-evaluate whether my dream of singing opera was even plausible. Let's just say I've been plain depressed (already on meds for it...been that way for a long time now). I did decide that the stress of a music program probably wasn't the best for me and the fact that college isn't the "real" world made me realize that Bachelor's in music wasn't a good fit. I do rely on the fact that I did get my Associates in Arts Degree for Vocal performance, so at least I have quite a bit of music study behind me. I've decided that I want to be an English teacher. Now, I'm even thinking about how that would work now that I have IBS. Can you tell I've spent a lot of time thinking?My doctor did give me a medicine to help, but it doesn't cure it. I was having attacks 3 and 4 times a week. I felt so stupid because I kept emailing my professors about why I wasn't in class. I learned with the depression that if you keep in contact and be really upfront and open with professors, they usually are understanding. And, that was the case with this new malady. of course, being a singer missing voice lesson even with an understand vocal professor was working against me because I couldn't make up lessons. I was penalized for not giving notice the night before. As an IBS sufferer there is no way to predict what one day or the next will bring. Anyway, all this to ask...how do college students cope? I suffer with depression, migraines (I love when I have an attack and a migraine...rather have the migraine any day!), allergies, asthma, and now IBS. I feel like a walking disaster half the time. I wonder why this had to happen to me? I had worked so hard to get through the depression and get the migraines under control and now I have this. I am so very frustrated. I just want to be able to go to classes and live a normal life, but that isn't happening. So, I need to come up with a new strategy and I need people who can fully relate.What have you done to figure out triggers? Are there any homeopathic remedies that people find that can help? All I know is that I take my med everyday and today I had to take bentyl to help calm an attack. The side effect is feeling really tired and a bit spacey. It seems I fix one thing and left with another broken thing. I'm totally frustrated!


----------



## lawstudent (Nov 22, 2007)

hey and welcome i have one thing to say to you ... NEVER GIVE UP YOUR DREAMi was first diagnosed with IBS-D during my first year of university and i used to doubt how possible it is to attend classes and cope with university crammed timetables - at that time it seemed like an unattainable mission. i am now in my 4th year of university and have graduated with bachelors last month, whilst also being very active in student and campus life. attacks get better and sometimes, much worse, nonetheless, i find that even when my attacks are at their very worst, my commitments and studying help in diverting my attention from the attacks and IBS to whatever i am working on. my school bag always resembles a mini pharmacy







and that also gives you peace of mind that if your IBS should strike you're covered. i also know where all the bathrooms at university are and which ones usually have toilet paper, which ones are cleaner .. the only thing i need is the cleaner's timetable







i must admit that my course is quite flexible and i may miss classes as long as i manage to get hold of good notes. when it comes to theatre, funnily enough i have never ever had an attack whilst on stage; if you're doing something you love, your mind is completely off your IBS so the last thing you should do is eliminate something you absoluately love such as opera singing. i know that having an attack with one of the opera costumes backstage must be a pain but imagine having an attack with tights and leotards







.. i hope id never ever experience that!i am also usually veryyy frustrated with this condition but i have managed to get used to it - no other option ay?! as to triggers, i think its different with different persons .. i dont think what kinds of food i eat makes any difference, its just food..but i know other ppl whose main and only trigger is stress. i know it seems like a death-sentence at the moment, but believe me you will get used to it .. in time.feel free to contact me should you like to share any other experiences re uni life with ibs .. but im afraid i can only give you 4 years of experience


----------



## Modern_Marie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi I am a married 23-year-old college student. I too have IBS, and I have had some serious attacks (D and C both). I've only missed two days because of it. First one because I had to go to the doctor (due to extreme cramping), when I was first diagnossed. and two because I was having so much problems digesting my food that I was nauseated and vomiting. I don't know, I don't think that having D and C is worth missing classes. I just put up with it. I also suffer from anxiety attacks. I think sometimes we just have to grin and bear it! I am not going to let IBS ruin my life. If I have to go all the time, I'll just go. If I am gassy and need to break wind, I have a way of doing it silently. (I know it is disgusting, but come on, it is an IBS website). I know several people on my campus who deal with it and are trying to control it with diet and exercise. They still go to school even when they are feeling crappy.In college, if you want good grades, there is no time to be sick!


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a 24 year old college student and I've had to change my college world around because of my stomach problems. I'm still at a junior college, taking a couple online classes a semester, slowly getting closer and closer to a degree. I'm finally almost there and it's great to know that I stuck to it. Next I'm going to look into online colleges/universities to see about getting my 4-year degree. So if it's possibile for you, I would recommend taking online classes. If it wasn't for online classes I could not go to college right now. It's so nice not to have the stress of going to class daily. If I'm sick, I can do my work when I feel a little better. I can wear my huge, expanding pants that don't pinch my tummy and make it hurt. I don't have to worry about having an accident in front of people or anything like that. It's been really good for me!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have done, and am now doing college again.THis time round, I have no problems with it. My college don't know about it, and they don't need to know as i am having no big problems with it. I am training to be a nurse. I do shift work (lates, earlies, nights, long days) and i'm generall fine.I think you just need to try and get comfortable.It is possible to get through college and I would not give something up because of IBS.


----------

